
Show HN: We are robot tech enthusiasts - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/?hackernews
======
ostara
But, are the robots open source?

~~~
zerzeru
some of them yes, like OTTO based on the opensource project BOB :)

~~~
ostara
Cool

